# Mother Teresa in pastel



## jordancorey

This is my first drawing in a long time using pastels. A bit messy to work with but i love using them. Let me know what you think, good or bad.

Chris
http://www.portraitsfromyourphotos.co.uk


----------



## Mr Wilmington

We'll done that is terrific I wish that I was as talented, how long did it take


----------



## jordancorey

Hi Mr Wilmington, thanks for your kind remark. I am not sure how long it took me as I did it over 3 days. It was about 5 or 6 hours in total.

Chris
www.portraitsfromyourphotos.co.uk


----------



## indianpainting

The detailed picture of Mother Teresa is very Beautiful except the white stokes on the wrinkles near eye


----------



## TerryCurley

This is a fantastic likeness to Mother Teresa. Wonderful work.


----------



## aeval

I love it! Hi btw Im new here  Just starting in pastels myself and am at the this is a mystery how to use them stage. But this painting is fantastic.


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum. 

I think the artist that did this painting has not been on the forum for a long time. 

I find the best way to get started in a new art medium is to watch YouTube videos on the subject. I do oil painting and have found a real wealth of knowledge on the internet.

Please tell us about yourself. You can open a thread in the category "Introductions". There is some very helpful information on how to do things in the category "Getting Started With ArtistForum.com ".


----------



## jordancorey

I agree with TerryCurley about youtube, it is one of the best ways to learn, that and just doing it, practice, practice and more practice. I use pastels and pastel pencils, and also cotton buds to blend along with my finger and paint brushes. Also a scrap piece of paper so you can rest your hand on it to stop you from smudging the work. If you get something wrong then don't panic, just rework it. Also use pastel paper. I hope that this helps you.


----------



## TerryCurley

Well Hi there Jordancorey. I didn't know you were still hanging around here. Glad to see you back! Your work is so fantastic. I'm hoping you stick around and post some more of your work.


----------



## jordancorey

TerryCurley said:


> Well Hi there Jordancorey. I didn't know you were still hanging around here. Glad to see you back! Your work is so fantastic. I'm hoping you stick around and post some more of your work.


To be honest, i haven't been on here for a while, I just got an email saying that someone had posted in this topic. I will post some more work soon....


----------



## TerryCurley

Great. We have so many new members since you have been here and all of us are friendly and supportive to each other. It's really a fun place to be.


----------

